# Tom Anderson



## THE BIG EVIL (Aug 11, 2004)

Has anybody got any of this stuff ?http://www.bladesunlimited.co.uk/ta.htm.Is it as cool as it looks ? I want the *Quad Sickle & Mayan War Sword.*


----------



## Nikolas P. (Aug 11, 2004)

Hehe at first I thought this thread was going to be some sort of Matrix nonsense. 

I've given the site a brief perusal, and my immediate reaction is worry; he doesn't give enough information about the blades for my tastes. Several of them don't even say what grade the steel is.


----------



## Charles Mahan (Aug 11, 2004)

I can think of a couple of words... Guady and ostentatious.   They're just not to my taste.


----------

